# Average time for getting Visa Grant letter in 189



## fah (Jul 25, 2013)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum, and while browsing through different threads, I found out most of the users (from their signature) had their visa grant within couple of months in new system (since July 2012). Being fully aware of the fact that this can vary a lot based on situation, I was just thinking what is the average time for visa grant among the members of this forum.

The question I asked because, I had my case officer assigned on 17th Nov 2012, submitted medical on 5th Dec, last document (PC) on 4th Feb, 2013, and since then waiting without any update. Is it normal?

Apologies if my question sounds lame.

Thanks,


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

fah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and while browsing through different threads, I found out most of the users (from their signature) had their visa grant within couple of months in new system (since July 2012). Being fully aware of the fact that this can vary a lot based on situation, I was just thinking what is the average time for visa grant among the members of this forum.
> 
> ...


We got ours in 1 month and 6 months from date of lodging...


----------



## mrspar (Jan 19, 2013)

Our visas applied for 8 weeks ago!! We rang for a status quo and were told any day now. There has been a hold up on the Oz side as some paperwork was over looked. That has been sorted but alas we still wait. Sigh!


----------



## fah (Jul 25, 2013)

hmm ... I am getting little worried as it has been already 8.5 months since I lodged my application .. :-s


----------



## mrspar (Jan 19, 2013)

I would be picking up the phone to inquire, can't do any harm eh


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

fah said:


> hmm ... I am getting little worried as it has been already 8.5 months since I lodged my application .. :-s


Did any CO contacted you?

If you so, you can always email them and them what is keeping your application from getting a final decision.

All the best!


----------



## fah (Jul 25, 2013)

mrspar said:


> I would be picking up the phone to inquire, can't do any harm eh


Well.. I have some friends having bad experience regarding query .. they get annoyed if u ask ur update, as far I heard.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

fah said:


> hmm ... I am getting little worried as it has been already 8.5 months since I lodged my application .. :-s


Could it be possible that either your medicals have been referred or they have initiated security checks and are awaiting the result?

Not sure if that is the case but it does seem likely, given the amount of time you have been waiting.


----------



## fah (Jul 25, 2013)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Did any CO contacted you?
> 
> If you so, you can always email them and them what is keeping your application from getting a final decision.
> 
> All the best!


Yaa, I have been assigned a case officer within 2 weeks, on nov 20, 2012. Is it okay if I asked him for update? I m confused as I heard we shoudn't.


----------



## fah (Jul 25, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Could it be possible that either your medicals have been referred or they have initiated security checks and are awaiting the result?
> 
> Not sure if that is the case but it does seem likely, given the amount of time you have been waiting.


May be but I don't have any visibility of that. All I see is received status against all my docs including medical report and police clearance report.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

fah said:


> Yaa, I have been assigned a case officer within 2 weeks, on nov 20, 2012. Is it okay if I asked him for update? I m confused as I heard we shoudn't.


Don't see any reason why you can't ask for an update...

Afterall you paid for your visa just like all of us - just fair for you to get an update!


----------



## fah (Jul 25, 2013)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Don't see any reason why you can't ask for an update...
> 
> Afterall you paid for your visa just like all of us - just fair for you to get an update!


Okay, ill ask thn ... finger crossed.


----------



## mrspar (Jan 19, 2013)

I would chance contacting him, after all is it your life change your worried about.


----------



## salf (Sep 29, 2013)

fah said:


> May be but I don't have any visibility of that. All I see is received status against all my docs including medical report and police clearance report.


This sounds a long wait, since from the signatures i can see many people get the grants in a few months.


----------



## salf (Sep 29, 2013)

mrspar said:


> Our visas applied for 8 weeks ago!! We rang for a status quo and were told any day now. There has been a hold up on the Oz side as some paperwork was over looked. That has been sorted but alas we still wait. Sigh!



Any status update after you rang for status update?


----------

